# €500 worth of Roches Stores vouchers.



## Martina (9 Aug 2006)

Just wondering! We have about €500 worth of Roches Stores vouchers. We were given them as a wedding present becuase we didn't have a house at the time. Anyway, now that Debenhams are taking over Roches, what will become of our Vouchers? I don't really want Debenhams vouchers in lieu of them as I really don't want to shop in Debenhams. I don't think I've ever purchased anything in Debenhams and to be honest I don't even know what lines they carry. Can anyone shed some light on this for me?

Thanks,


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

Best to use them as soon as possible.  Debenhams may not have to honour Roches vouchers.  The law isn't really clear on the rights of consumers in this case IMHO-if you search for previous threads you will see why.

Either way, you cannot exchange these vouchers in Roches for cash.

Debenhams is a great shop IMHO-every bit as good as Roches.


----------



## roxy (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

Get out there and spend them! I couldn't imagine having that amount of vouchers lying around, I'd be in shopping heaven! Do you have your house now? You could buy electrical stuff like microwave, kettle, toaster etc even if you don't have the house yet. Roches also have great towels and Bed Sets, you could get these before moving in too.


----------



## Bosshog (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*



			
				Martina said:
			
		

> I don't really want Debenhams vouchers in lieu of them as I really don't want to shop in Debenhams. I don't think I've ever purchased anything in Debenhams and to be honest I don't even know what lines they carry.



why so quick to dismiss them if you dont know anything about them or what they sell?


----------



## whackin (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*



			
				Bosshog said:
			
		

> why so quick to dismiss them if you dont know anything about them or what they sell?



In fairness she has a point. Most of their men's clothes range is suited to the Lager-Lout type shaped individual. Plus, the entire place is a bit more pricey than Roches, and in terms of range it is very narrow and distinctly British.


----------



## Satanta (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*



			
				whackin said:
			
		

> In fairness she has a point. Most of their men's clothes range is suited to the Lager-Lout type shaped individual. Plus, the entire place is a bit more pricey than Roches, and in terms of range it is very narrow and distinctly British.


 Fair enough if that was the OPs opinion. I think the question was relating to writing them off when they haven't actually formed an opinion on the goods in the shop.


			
				Martina said:
			
		

> I don't really want Debenhams vouchers in lieu of them as I really don't want to shop in Debenhams. I don't think I've ever purchased anything in Debenhams and to be honest I don't even know what lines they carry.



This isn't however helpful to the original request about the transfer of vouchers. Can't say I can shed any light on this, as previously stated it isn't very clear cut so doubt anyone can/will be able to give a sure answer. You could try ringing either shop for clarity, or, the simplest solution, go hit the shops.


----------



## Bosshog (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

tbh i dont like debenhams myself, but i have been in there a couple of times and had a look around and formed my opinion on that.
i was only asking why someone would not want to shop there before they even "know what lines they carry"


anyway its quite obvious what the OP should do. 
GET INTO ROCHES STORES QUICK BEFORE DEBENHAMS TAKE OVER!!!!
SPEND SPEND SPEND!!


----------



## Ceepee (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*



			
				Bosshog said:
			
		

> i was only asking why someone would not want to shop there before they even "know what lines they carry"


 
Maybe the OP doesn't live near a Debenhams - AFAIK they are only in Dublin and Cork, in the Republic.


----------



## whackin (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

Or maybe the OP wants to trade with Irish owned companies? 
Anyway, I would reckon that the vouchers would be best used now in Roches.


----------



## Bosshog (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*



			
				Ceepee said:
			
		

> Maybe the OP doesn't live near a Debenhams - AFAIK they are only in Dublin and Cork, in the Republic.



yes, maybe. but they may not live near a roches stores either by the sounds of it! id have that voucher spent in no time!!


----------



## car (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

If you want cash for them you could always offer them for sale and see what you could get for them.  www.buyandsell.ie


----------



## Squonk (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

At least in Cork, Roches has a grocery section...spend the vouchers on food & drink.


----------



## ajapale (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

Debenhams have bought 9 out of 11 Roches Stores.

Does any one know which stores have not been bought by Debenhams? and what is to become of the 2 stores not included in the transaction?

aj


----------



## IrishGunner (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*



			
				ajapale said:
			
		

> Debenhams have bought 9 out of 11 Roches Stores.
> 
> Does any one know which stores have not been bought by Debenhams? and what is to become of the 2 stores not included in the transaction?
> 
> aj



Nutgrove is closing down and the Wilton Branch is getting taken over by Marks & Spencer

It all began with Quinnsworth its the anglicisation of the Irish Streets might as well be in Manchester.....

Please Arnotts dont get taken over by John Lewis would not look good on my Dublin Jersey :-(


----------



## roxy (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

Nutgrove and the Group Support Office are those two I think. That's why they said 90 odd jobs would be lost.

Edit: Crossed with Irishgunner


----------



## lisam (10 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

and what about all the departments in roches stores now most of them are english and from mainlad europe - top shop, H & M, Zara etc.

Roches Stores has gone downhill in the last few years the staff are rude and unhelpful, they dont know anything about the departments they are working in. Most likely down to bad management and training. Hopefully the take over might improve the staff's customer attitude. I find the staff in Debenhams in Cork very friendly and helpful.

Spend the vouchers asap just in case they dont honour them.


----------



## Squidward (10 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

Just got it confirmed by Roches Stores that Debenhams will honour Vouchers/Gift cards until 31st July 2007.


----------



## dahamsta (10 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*



lisam said:


> Roches Stores has gone downhill in the last few years the staff are rude and unhelpful, they dont know anything about the departments they are working in.


I can't agree with this, I've never had a problem in Roches in Cork.

The staff in Debenhams are great - they left a security tag on a pair of pants of mine last week, and if anything the girl was overly-apologetic - but there's something wrong with the layout there. It's hard to explain, but it's very "British". Irish department stores look and feel a particular way, and Debenhams haven't made any effort to get that look and feel right. Another example is Boots shops, which are very industrial compared to Irish pharmacies.

adam


----------



## Lorz (10 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

I'm afraid I agree with LisaM - I have had bad experience with Roches in Cork.  

I bought my sister a set of glasses and when she opened the box, one was chipped.  When she returned to Roches for a replacement, she was advised that because the box wasn't stamped with Roches, they weren't bought there - but she had been with me when I bought them so knew they were.  I had to meet her with the receipt to get a replacement.  

A couple of weeks later, I received a present of glasses from Roches and one of these glasses was also chipped - same story when I returned for my replacement - no stamp.  Argued my point with the supervisor (citing my experience with my sister's present) and insisted that clearly their "company policy" of stamping all gifts was not being communicated to their staff.  I also suggested that their staff should inspect gifts before wrapping to ensure they weren't broken/damaged. 

I've also found that the staff don't have the knowledge that they once had of the dept they are in.  These days you get a blank look when you ask a question regarding the product.


----------



## dahamsta (10 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

The staff certainly aren't as good as they were, but I'm afraid that's a societal thing. Change is coming on the customer service front, but it's slow progress, and it'll continue that way in Ireland until there's a sea change in the way Irish people perceive themselves, and companies.

On the topic in hand, I take your point, but without meaning to appear argumentative, it could also be said that:

a) The consumer should have brought the receipt with them, as it is common policy to require one when good are being returned.

b) There should be an equal onus on the consumer to inspect goods before purchase.

adam


----------



## roxy (10 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

Had a similar experience to Lorz, bought plates set (what are they called!) and they were smashed to bits when I opened the box and couple of weeks later, when I brought them back to Roches in Tallaght they insisted that they didn't sell them to me and that I must have made a mistake as she knew all the lines and that she had never seen these. I had a receipt but the code came up as a miscellaneous item, which she said wouldn't have been the set. I then found the same sales assistant that sold them to me and she said that they had been taken off stock because everyone had brought tthem back smashed!


----------



## Lorz (10 Aug 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*



dahamsta said:


> a) The consumer should have brought the receipt with them, as it is common policy to require one when good are being returned.
> 
> b) There should be an equal onus on the consumer to inspect goods before purchase.


 
The items were purchased as gifts and AFAIK at the time Roches were not providing gift receipts.  The items were not being returned for a refund merely a replacement.

The onus is on the seller to ensure the goods are of merchantable quality and fit for the purpose intended!

As for incorrect bar codes - I had a similar problem in Roches where I bought a pair of curtains which were entered in the incorrect dept and the barcode was manually typed in.  When I returned the curtains later with barcode and receipt, I was refunded the incorrect amount for a different item!  Only noticed when I got home and it took 2 weeks for them to resolve!


----------



## Macer (6 Sep 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

This thread may be gone dead but for what is worth, I also have Roches vouchers and went to buy an item there last week. When the cashier saw that I had more vouchers that the value of the item I was purchasing, she offered me cash (approx. €250) which I gladly accepted.

Happy spending !!!!


----------



## Trudee (6 Sep 2006)

*Re: Roches Stores*

I got cash for vouchers totalling nearly 100 euro - Henry St. branch.


----------



## Bramble (11 Nov 2007)

*Re: Roches Stores*

Hi, I spotted this thread after doing a search. I just found an old Roches vouchers from last Christmas! €30 I'd rather not lose... does anyone know if there's any way of exchanging them for Debenhams vouchers or am I just too late?
Thanks!


----------



## shesells (11 Nov 2007)

Might be worth a try anyway but as previously cited on this thread, Debenhams agreed to honour Roches voucher until July 31st this year.


----------

